# Why do I love Fragrance Sample sales so much?



## tkine (Sep 4, 2013)

I need MORE FO samples like I need another...well...more FO Samples 
But Candle Science is having their 1 oz for 99 cents sale now, and I've
had my list ready for a week, waiting for it!   

I think I need to get into some kind of program.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep, you're a FO HO.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ditto on that.  I started filling my basket and then cancelled it out.   I don't need anything else.  I have over 150 bottles of fragrance oil from 1 oz to 16 oz and have many I haven't even used yet.  I keep telling myself no no no....I'll probably end up ordering anyway.   It's a true addiction....thank goodnes there is no 12 step programs for this yet...my family would surely send me.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 4, 2013)

I have enough 1 ounce sample sized bottles to last a lifetime of soaping.  I also found that I prefer EOs and that comparatively few FOs appealed to me as much as EOs do.  Once I realized that, it became much easier to resist.  I haven't bought FO in over a year.  However, I wouldn't say I'm cured, probably just in remission.


----------



## Candybee (Sep 4, 2013)

I've started working with EOs and for the time being and mixing EOs with FOs to enhance them. Until I get more experience with EOs I will be working with both for now.

I got the email from CS about the sale and their new FOs. I might have been tempted to buy some for my candles but I already made up fall candles last weekend. Part of my scents are FOs I am trying to use up from past falls. LOL


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 4, 2013)

tkine, what are you planning to get? 
Does anyone who ordered from their last sale have opinions on their FOs overall? Do you think this is a good company to get FOs for use in CP?
I'm actually mostly doing MP now, so they should work nicely for me. I'm just trying to keep my line down to a manageable number. So far I have 14. I do need to add a few, though. I have 4 new soaps I want to make.


----------



## tkine (Sep 4, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> tkine, what are you planning to get?
> Does anyone who ordered from their last sale have opinions on their FOs overall? Do you think this is a good company to get FOs for use in CP?
> I'm actually mostly doing MP now, so they should work nicely for me. I'm just trying to keep my line down to a manageable number. So far I have 14. I do need to add a few, though. I have 4 new soaps I want to make.



Marilyna, I get several of my FOs from CS.  I have only had a few scents that I personally didn't like of theirs.  In my cart right now are:
Lavender Vanilla
Peach Nectar 
Lime Cooler
Mulberry
Mediterranean Fig
Oakmoss and Amber
Pineapple Sage
Plumeria  

I make CP, so I've no idea how they will do in M & P.  I got a free sample of the Peach Nectar with my last order, & really liked it OOB.  I'm going to make a sample of it tonight to see how it does in soap, before I place this order to order more of the Peach N.  I like their Black Raspberry Vanilla, Love Spell, Baby Powder, Cucumber & Mint.  They ship fast also...but I realize with sales, it might add a bit of a delay.

I hope this helped


----------



## Paulina Morrison (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm the same, we have over 40 bath salt scents, but I still find ones that are so great!!


----------



## JaimeM (Sep 4, 2013)

This is why SMF is my favorite place to be! Thanks for sharing the sale info AND your fave FOs.  I was able to pick up some scents I would never try at full price, but are well worth the 'risk' for a buck. You have no idea how happy I am right now!
Big squishy e-hugs for everyone!!!


----------



## JennH (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Order placed


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 4, 2013)

I love their black raspberry vanilla, pink sugar, and day at the spa-I soaped with them before and love how they held up!


----------



## Stakie (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think I may be becoming addicted to this. Soap or craft sales in general get me though.


----------



## Bama (Sep 4, 2013)

antique sandlewood smelled so bad OOB that I nearly puked. Never soaped it.
Apple and clover soaped well but not my favorite scent. too much green smell
Applejack and peel. I have one from NG so never bought this scent from CS
Beach linen is a good clean smell and soaped well
Clean Cotton I really like. Like to soap with it too
Coconut Lime Verbena did not hold scent
Cool Citrus Basil soaped very nice but didn't like enough to buy again
Cotton Tree is good one to soap . No AC or D and smells clean
Cranbery Marmalade is great but now they say not skin safe. It discolors but the smell is awesome
Driftwood is a very sexy manly smell. NO AorC but discolors to a dark brown so no need for color
Fig tree smells just like the description. soaps easy but discolors
Golden rose soaps super and is a very light and lovely Rose scent. Sticks too
Himalayan Bamboo soap well. I just don't care for the scent
Hydrangea soaped well easy to work with. My husband likes the scent I don't. I wont order again
Mango and tangerine makes me gag OOB so didn soap
Moonlake Musk. I didn't care for the scent OOB so gave away
Oakmoss and Amber. I have enjoyed this one . Ordered 8 oz because of good reviews and was not disappointed
Peach Nectar. I like and easy to soap
Pink Magnolia Blossom. It accelerated and stinks. I don't think I can give the soap away
Pomegrante soaped well and I like it will order again. It is sweet
Violet Lime was okay smell. Soaped well but I didn't like it well enough to buy again.
Okay tell me about some I haven't tried that you think are good
I am interested in any really good ones
_________________


----------



## Bama (Sep 4, 2013)

lizflower I am going to order some of the day spa you recommended .It sounds like it would smell good


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2013)

Raspberry Macaroon is awesome in body butters and solid lotion.  Amaretto Nog smells delish oob but haven't used it yet.  Strawberry Shortcake is pretty nice too.  I just broke down and orders some.


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 5, 2013)

Lizflowers, how bad does the Black Raspberry Vanilla discolor?  I know it's popular, but I hate brown soap.


----------



## tkine (Sep 5, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I love their black raspberry vanilla, pink sugar, and day at the spa-I soaped with them before and love how they held up!



LOL  now I need to add 2 more samples!  Thanks Liz


----------



## tkine (Sep 5, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> Lizflowers, how bad does the Black Raspberry Vanilla discolor?  I know it's popular, but I hate brown soap.



I've used BRV, and it does discolor to a tan.

HTH


----------



## Timber (Sep 6, 2013)

I've got way too many FOs now...

I'll just take a peek...


Ooo look at that one




and that one




99 cents huh



well maybe just 1...



or 12



you bunch of enablers


----------



## Savvynurse (Sep 6, 2013)

Dumb question ( my turn) candle science is just scents for candles right? Non soap safe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Trinity (Sep 6, 2013)

Some of them are safe and some of them are not..... I just found this out you have to go to each scent and it will say if it is bath safe.


----------



## Paintguru (Sep 6, 2013)

Savvynurse said:


> Dumb question ( my turn) candle science is just scents for candles right? Non soap safe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



They have both I believe....most places do.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't used their BRV but the one I use doesn't discolor at all.  Candle science has quite a lot of them that are bath and body safe.  You just need to check each fragrance and it will state if it's for Candles only or both.


----------



## Bama (Sep 6, 2013)

No. Candlescience is a different company.  If you click on More info on the particular FO they will tell you if it is Body safe, phylate free, or for Candles only. if a review has been written it will be at the bottom of the page.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 6, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> Lizflowers, how bad does the Black Raspberry Vanilla discolor?  I know it's popular, but I hate brown soap.


Well, I can't be helpful because I used it in a coffee and cream soap and called it blackberry vanilla latte...it was YUMMY!



tkine said:


> LOL  now I need to add 2 more samples!  Thanks Liz


No problem, anytime!! 


Timber said:


> I've got way too many FOs now...
> 
> I'll just take a peek...
> 
> ...


Yup...I dropped $40 on that sale.  Just got my box today!  There are a few that smell amazing OOB, and some that I think I might relist for sale on one of the facebook groups.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's what I got all x 2 ('cept for the freebie), ones that are* are ones I have used before and love.
        Apple and Clover-Smells GREAT
	Beach Linen-not really my type, but a friend wanted it
	Black Raspberry Vanilla Type* AMAZING
	Caramel Popcorn-Smells like the real thing!
	Christmas Tree-Eh...not really anything special about this one, smells like pine to me
	Cotton Tree-Really fresh and clean smelling
	Day at the Spa*-LOVE 
	Dragon's Blood-Smells ok to me 	
	Driftwood-really LOVE
	Himalayan Bamboo*-Fresh and clean, love
	Jamaica Me Crazy-Reminds me of fruit salad, but yummy
	Mediterranean Fig-Not for me.  Going to post for sale
	Free Sample: Peppermint Bark-Again, not for me.
	Pink Sugar Type*-LOVE LOVE LOVE (goes brown though in CP)
	Red Velvet Cake-Yum, can't wait to try this one.
	Rose-Smells like the real deal to me!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm glad I missed the sale.  I have so many FO that I've accumulated each time there's a sale.  Plus I'm getting a little frustrated.  I just had another FO that I bought as a sample from JustScents turn my batter to soap on a rope  :lolno:  Had a beautiful mantra all planned out, colorant in, poured the FO in, stirred and went on to another color.  Turned back to the first cup and it was already S-O-L-I-D.  Yikes!  I've got to find a good trustworthy collection of FO and try really, really hard to stick with just them.  No more shopping FO sample sales for me.  Gonna be hard and will probably have to enter into a 10-step program.


----------



## Bama (Sep 14, 2013)

Lizflowers, just wanted to say thank you for recommending Day at the Spa FO. I got that one and made soap with it today and WOW, I am in love. At first I thought citrus and then Coconut. What a grea fragrance and soaped so well too. I used a recipe with Castor, Shea butter, RBO, Coconut and palm oil and only used a small bit of Lab color and it looks great too. When I unmold I will take photos. 
I also ordered Cypress and beriies and I have found yet another I love. Soaped beautifully.
One other one I got that I haven't tried before was Passionfruit and Guava. It doesn't stink. I will let you know what I really think in a few days after it is cut.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm glad you tried it and like it Julie!  It's just very fresh!


----------



## green soap (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought several of their 99c samples a while back, some soaped and I can say something about the scent retention.  This is what I remember anyway.  I am phasing fOs out so I am not tempted, but some were pretty good and I still use them because they are best sellers.

Antique Sandalwood - smelled OK of the bottle, used it in soap, don't think I sold a single one.  I grated the soap and used it in something else. Save your .99 and skip that one.

Sea Mist - I repurchased and use it as part of a blend.  I color the soap so not sure about D, very little A.

Spice Market - I made a mistake, did not realize it was only for candles.  I use it in a room diffuser and love the scent.

Lilac - wonderful scent but the worst accelerating FO I have ever used.  Do not recommend for CP.	

Meadow 1 oz.  - 	 This one smells exactly like freshly mowed grass.  I had it a long time and ended up using it in a summer themed floral blend.  I would not use it by itself (maybe as a joke?).  Since it was part of a blend with many other FOs cannot say about A or D.  Nothing serious in any case.

Fresh Coffee 1 oz.  -  this one is really good and one of the few tempting FOs (to me).  Mix it with a chocolate fragrance for a mocha scented soap or use with real coffee in a coffee soap.  

Peppermint and Eucalyptus - to be brutally honest this one stinks.  It has no resemblance to either peppermint or eucalyptus, and the EOs the same price, so why bother?

Lavender 1 oz. - I reordered this one.  It is the lavender that people think of, if they have never smelled the EOs.  It is very nice.  Negligible D and some A, at least a lot more A then the lavender EO.

Dragon's Blood 1 oz.	- I soaped it, discolors to tan, not liked by my customers, sold only one or two bars.  Got grated for other uses.  

Cinnamon Stick 1 oz.	- mistake again, this one is only for candles.  Use it in a room diffuser and love the scent, it is very convincingly cinnamon.

Chocolate Fudge 1 oz.	  -  Re-ordered a small amount.  it does smell like chocolate.  Have used it in blends with the coffee and peppermint EO.  I used cocoa in the bar so not sure if it D.  I was able to swirl a little, o not much A.

Juniper Breeze 1 oz.	- OK, but not nearly as nice as Juniper sage from CG, or the real pines, junipers and fir EOs.

Blue Spruce 1 oz.  - Reordered, use it in a blend.  A quite a bit, manageable but hard to swirl.

Very Vanilla 1 oz. - not one of my favorite vanillas.  Dark brown and some A.

Gardenia 1 oz.	-  too much A for me to ever order it again.

Coconut 1 oz.  - plasticky smelling not like coconut at all.  Discolors to tan.


----------



## green soap (Sep 14, 2013)

I forgot about the scent retention.  Most were very good in that aspect except for the coconut and the vanilla.


----------



## tkine (Sep 15, 2013)

tkine said:


> I need MORE FO samples like I need another...well...more FO Samples
> But Candle Science is having their 1 oz for 99 cents sale now, and I've
> had my list ready for a week, waiting for it!
> 
> I think I need to get into some kind of program.



Of the FO samples I received from this sell, I have a few new ones I will have to order if the samples soaped smell as good as they do OOB.

Oakmoss & Amber...somewhat masculine, but very nice!

Plumeria, Raspberry Macaroon, Peach all smell wonderful.  

Day at the Spa...not my cup of tea, but my daughter loves it.  

I didnt go crazy with this sell, but I'm very pleased with what I received!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 15, 2013)

I just soaped with the Oakmoss and Amber and it soaped very well no acceleration or discolor and while it smells masculine I think it could be a unisex fragrance. As far as retention goes is only been a few days but so far so good


----------



## Bama (Sep 15, 2013)

Oakmoss and Amber sticks well.  I have made it several different times and cant keep it very long. People really like it.  '
I would like to know how Raspberry Macaroon does when you soap with it.  I almost got it to try but I was conservative on my order too. I have ordered so many of them before and only have a few I really like.  My nose is picky


----------



## Timber (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is what I ended up with.  I have not soaped most of them yet except as noted:

Oakmoss & Amber - smells amazing OOB.  Will re-order for sure.
Mediterranean Fig - really like this one too.  My wife's favorite from this lot. Accelerated when soaped.
Clean Cotton -  soaped this one, it behaved well.  Smells like a dryer sheet which is good or bad depending on your point of view.
Beach Linen - more floral than the cotton one.
English Garden - super sweet floral, very feminine.
White Tea & Berries - pleasant, sort of holiday-ish but not strong.
Baby Powder - just ok.
Blue Spruce - soaped well and I like it.  Smells like fresh evergreen branches. Would re-order.
Love Spell - undecided on this one.  To me it smells like pineapple+deodorant.
Fruit Slices - have used this before. I mix it with BB Champagne FO and it's really nice.
Black Raspberry Vanilla - I soaped it mixed with Very Vanilla and got dark brown but it smells great.
Egyptian Amber - not overpowering but pleasantly exotic.
Pumpkin Pie - ordered not realizing it was for candles only.  Smells great though.

So, several really good ones and none that are terrible


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 30, 2013)

Timber said:


> Here is what I ended up with.  I have not soaped most of them yet except as noted:
> 
> Oakmoss & Amber - smells amazing OOB.  Will re-order for sure.
> Mediterranean Fig - really like this one too.  My wife's favorite from this lot. Accelerated when soaped.
> ...



The very vanilla darkens in my experience, but the black raspberry only gets a little yellowish.  I'm not fond of the Mediterranean Fig OOB, but good to know that it accelerates.  I was thinking how I could put a spin on it and make "figgy pudding" soap for Christmas.  

I would make a reed diffuser with the Pumpkin Pie-I did this by mixing the 1 oz bottle with 2 oz sunflower oil and refilled an old diffuser I had.  Worked well!


----------

